# upgraded to 18 inch ltz wheels now having tpms issue



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

well it looks like i got a little ahead of myself. i looked on you tube and found a way to relearn the system by your self by putting the tpms in learn mode through the option menu in the car. then starting with the left front to right front to right rear to left rear u let air out of each tire until you hear a chirp then move on to the next in the exact order previously mentioned. each time you will hear a chirp then on the left rear which is the last one u will hear a chirp immediately followed by a double chirp letting you know it is complete. then you look at the cars dash it should say relearn complete then you adjust tire pressure accordingly. I figured i'd add this as other people i am sure will have the same issue


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

A tire shop can relearn your TPS units as well. I just had Discount Tire in Michigan do it for free with my winter skins. They have a tool that they need to "select" the vehicle, etc. In their tool - the Cruze did not show up. I had them "select" a Chev Equinox which has a similar electrical system and all was well.


----------

